# DIY Containers for Intermodal set



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Yesssss!!!! I've finally figured out how to search for something on MLS!

This thread showed me it can be done. I just bought the 5-piece USAT Intermodal set; didn't mind paying the price. But the cost of the containers is somehow harder to justify - about $25 for an empty box! So I was looking around for info about some DIY 80 ft. containers. Tom H. did a beautiful job on his. (http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#155271)

Does anyone have dimensions, etc., to help me get started building some 80s and maybe a few 40s? Recommendations on plastic sheet and things would help, too. And how do you make sure the top container doesn't fall right off? (A question I ask about the 1:1 containers as well.) 

JackM


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jack, thanks for the kind words, I had bought a car just to get dimensions, because I built the containers and cars, I just measured the one I bought, I know Marty buys the smaller version of what he is building and just changes scale.

The plastic for them I would recommend Russ Miller from Tap Plastics(advertises on here), I had measured what the sides and top were going to be, and Russ cut them to my measurements, made it so easy just to put them together.

I did have some pics on how I built them, I just put plastic strips(4 x 4 in scale) on the inside of the walls to support the top and bottom, hope that explains it, otherwise email me your questions and I can try to help.

Tom H


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Tom,

If you could post some pictures that would be great.

I'd like to how you built them and how they came out.

Thanks


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

1:1 
While I lack the details I do know there is a locking pin that connects the upper to the lower at the corners. The pins prevent sliding and their weight holds em down. 

John


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack, you can also get ribbed siding (I think it's from evergreen?) that looks a lot like the real containers. I used it for the sides, and styrene strips for the roof. Here's a picture of the one I built for a Swiss work train.


Keith


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well that came out nice Keith..........









Bravo Sir Bravo...............


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Well thanks Nick!


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jack: As far as I know, there are no 80' containers. At least here in the US.\

Container sizes I know of: 20', 28'*, 40', 45', 48' & 53'

The 20 & 40 footers are the standard international shipping containers, though recently they have begun using 45 footers on the cargo ships. I haven't quite figured out how that works for assembling those thousands of containers. 

The 28-footers were an attempt to create a mid-size between 20 & 40 feet. There were special adaptors that would allow two 28' units to sit atop a 40'. They also produced a 56' well for carrying four of the containers double-stacked. I have yet to see one of these containers by itself. ALL of the ones I have seen have been welded to their 28' chassis and have been lettered for UPS.

53' is the largest size allowed in the eastern part of the US. I have heard, but cannot confirm that 56' footers are operated out west where clearances are large enough to permit their safe operation.

Somewhere along the line Marty had a nice article on cutting up containers to make longer versions of the ones that USA produces.

Two things to remember: 20' units will never be double-stacked with themselves... two 20's will only be the foundation for a stack with a 40' or larger on top. 45',. 48' & 53' foot units ALL have IBC (Inter Box Connectors) mounts at the 40' marks.

Happy rails! 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I used some Pine I had ripped down to 3.5" x 14/" thick. Covered the box with metal duct tape I had embossed lines and rivet patterns in.








I printed off the lettering on ink jet vinyl, applied that to thin plastic and cut it out.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I have it bookmarked at home, but there's an entire website devoted to modelling intermodal, everything from TOFC to COFC, including cars, trailers, containers, etc. The tank containers are remarkably easy to build (as is anything built with off-the-shelf structural steel), as well as some of the ribsides. 

If you don't find the site, I'll try to post it when I get home. 

Thanks! Robert


----------

